# Mullet in MB Surf



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

What are the mullet like in the myrtle beach surf right now? Numerous? Very few?


----------



## Bluefish564 (Feb 28, 2016)

If you go into the marshes at lowtide there everywhere. I can't find shrimp or mud minnows anymore. Just mullet and other small finger fish like pins and croakers in the net


----------



## lawless (Nov 17, 2012)

Was at pawleys island o er the weekend and all I managed was lot of shrimp and some menheaden 
Didn't see any mullet in the marsh


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Some days they run some days they dont.
Most of the spots in the inlet i go for bait have certain tides for mullet and certain tides for shrimp.
Small menhaden and shrimp usually go hand in hand in my experience, find one and the other is near

If you don't see mullet in the suds on the beach they are likely out deeper on a mud line


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

lawless said:


> Was at pawleys island o er the weekend and all I managed was lot of shrimp and some menheaden
> Didn't see any mullet in the marsh


There was plenty at low tide near the point at Pawleys yesterday. Nothing eating them


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Was down at N. Myrtle 8-1 thru 8-7.. No mullet in the surf! Like Bluefish said, You can get them at low tide in the channels


----------



## Lunchbox109 (Feb 23, 2014)

I was in north myrtle last week and netted a bunch of good sized finger mullet in the surf very shallow, they were running with the small pompano in the suds pretty big schools. Netted about 5 dozen was only able to catch some small whiting in the surf and a few ribbon fish.


----------

